# THE TRUTH THE DEMOCRATS CANNOT HIDE ANYMORE !!



## nononono (Jan 21, 2019)

*THE TRUTH ABOUT DIRTY COP MUELLER AND 
THE DEMOCRATS SCHEME !!!!!!*


*A. If Mueller was honorable, when he became aware of the scheme he would have dropped his inquiry. 




B. And since he cannot fail now to be aware of the well-documented scheme, that tells us all we need to know about Mueller’s “honor,” or rather his lack thereof.



THIS WILL COME OUT......
THE DEMOCRATS AND  FILTHY ADAM SCHIFF KNOW THE TRUTH !

*


----------



## nononono (Jan 21, 2019)

*Just like a turd, the Democrats TRUTH will come out !*


----------



## nononono (Jan 21, 2019)

*!*


----------

